# Invergo - an automated pourover



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been following this project on reddit and the guy sure has some great ideas and is also very passionate about it. He just launched it on kickstarter because he was waiting for the final prototype to be assembled. The price is pretty good imho and the pro version gives you quite a lot of control over the temperature, pulses, and etc. Here's the *link* to the kickstarter project.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bronc said:


> I've been following this project on reddit and the guy sure has some great ideas and is also very passionate about it. He just launched it on kickstarter because he was waiting for the final prototype to be assembled. The price is pretty good imho and the pro version gives you quite a lot of control over the temperature, pulses, and etc. Here's the *link* to the kickstarter project.


Price look good if he can hit it , as with the espresso machine on their a while ago, it looked great at the projected 400 dollar retail, it now looks like it is going to be 600-800 dollar making it less appealing . Hopefully this with a lot less parts etc it can hits its price mark, as if it does it could be interesting .

Good luck to him , I'll keep an eye on it ,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neat little machine . Needs a showerscreen in the middle, the centre wont be saturated enough.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That was one of the main critiques on reddit as well. Some kind of a more complicated moving pattern of the spout would also solve the problem.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

maybe a spiral starting centre-outwards, and back again.

Or, just a shower screen.


----------

